# Frank Frazetta



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

Frank Frazetta. The man defined the genre. Vallejo and the likes cribed most of what they know off him. Here's a link: http://www.wadhome.org/frazetta/


----------

